Ask HN: What's wrong with the new MacBooks? - febin
======
TheAnig
They lack ports, everything needs an adapter, internals are locked tight, the
weird touch bar is a waste of money and battery life, hate the trackpad, the
keyboard is horseshit and suffers from thermal throttling. (Also I hate the
fact that they don't have the light up logo on the back anymore)

Other than that though, the screen is pretty good, the OS "just werks" and
sound isn't too bad either. Battery holds up pretty well, the build quality
holds up pretty well too.

------
petercooper
I am probably the most bullish person I know about them. I love the
convenience of USB-C, they run cooler than any other model I've owned, great
screen and trackpad, etc.. but.. it's _the keyboard_. I find it fine to type
on but I have to lever up keys and blast with air very frequently. It feels so
fragile.

------
ddavis
My one complaint:

The keyboard is just too delicate. I’ve owned a 2016 MBP without touchbar
since January of 2017 and I’ve had 5 keys get faulty on me. Previously I’ve
owned one MBA and one rMBP (2012 design) and never had issues with the
keyboards on those.

------
cimmanom
Touch bar (or rather, lack of physical function keys). Dongles. No 32GB
option.

------
dylanhassinger
glitchy, especially when power is low

touch bar is useless and gets in the way

individual keys can go out

touch bar Contrast and Volume require more keypresses than dedicated key
versions

escape key is in different position than dedicated key version

